# Best oil for the g60 engine



## walasig60 (May 11, 2008)

just wondering should i stick to conventional oil? purple stuff? or full synthetic


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Best oil for the g60 engine (walasig60)*

I stuck with Mobil 1 15w-50 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Best oil for the g60 engine (corradokidg60)*

10w/40 semi synthetic is best.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Best oil for the g60 engine (animaniac)*

Only problem is, semi-synth can be as little as 2% synthetic.... at that rate, why not just go full synth? Switching to full synth in older cars is not a problem with modern synthetics.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Best oil for the g60 engine (corradokidg60)*

Try Pentosin High Performance 5w-40 or Lubro-moly Vollesynth 
100% real synthetic oil. Should work well. No need to go heavy with a 15W-50 oil and mobil 1 is good but never ran good for me in VW engines and I have had them all.








Jason


----------



## walasig60 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Best oil for the g60 engine (AZV6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

